# Few honeybees in watermelon patch



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

What should I do for next year, to ensure good pollination of my seedless watermelons? Maybe have the hives put right in the patch?
The beekeeper brought 4 hives at about the right time, but it seems that the bees might have gone for basswood flowers, etc. That watermelon patch about .2 acre, .2 mile from the hives has very little bee activity & very few melons and it's getting late. Approx. 25-30% of the plants are diploid pollenizers. We pollinated a few hundred flowers by hand, hoping to have SOME watermelons.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

More hives could help but planting so the watermelons bloom earlier than the bass wood or later would be best. Bass wood in this location is a 2 week on average of June bloomer. 

 Al


----------



## markmettler (Feb 11, 2013)

We pollinate in Georgia. Caution: Seedless watermelon are a genetically modified stock. Make sure that it is not also insect resistant, seeing as the pollen from insect resistant flowering watermelon is a form of pesticide. While weak and not harmful to adult honeybees according to the federal inspectors, how does insecticide pollen treat larva and pupae? Here in the South Honeybees love cotton, and while the insect resistance is genetically modified to take out thrips, just a little of this pollen can weaken a beehive. Thankfully cotton gives off nectar that can be harvested by the beed at the flowering base and not directly through the flower, however..... won't it be something when we discover that all this genetically modified crop is found to be one of the weakening factors to the honeybee population? Yes, who would have thought that DDT insecticide would drain off to fish ponds and that eagles eating the fish that breathed and drank the water would bring weak egg shells to eagles killing the chicks? Cause and effect, everything man does has an impact on nature. Beware of supporting the industries that might be killing your bees.


----------



## markmettler (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, and here in GA we know that adding 15 beehives to 40 acres of watermelon increase yields by 30%.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Bees aren't stupid. They want the biggest bang for the buck just like we do. I second Alleyyoopers advice. Move in a lot more beehives or plant so that your bloom doesn't coincide with the basswood. I've had bees absolutely ignore flowers that are supposed to be good bee forage because the privet is in bloom.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a path thru the woods where the bass wood limbs over hang. When they are in bloom the smell along the path is just great and if it isn't raining alive with the buzz of honey bees and other bees. Scares people who have watched *MOVIES AND read NEWS STORIED WRITTEN BY UNEDUCATED WRITERS. *
Unbelievable the killer bee term alone puts the fear of god into so many.

 Al


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

From past experience a little fine horse hair paint brush and some time are the most reliable. Melons flowerr at a busy flowering period most of the time. 

I'd suggest more honey bee hives. And encourage the native pollinators as much as possible. Put a couple bumble bee colony boxes in per 40 acres will help as much as anything I'd say?


----------

